# 20 acres of sunflowers!



## wacknstack (Apr 28, 2014)

We got our flowers in the ground right before the rain. My new planter really did the job!


----------



## wacknstack (Apr 28, 2014)

Planter


----------



## wacknstack (Apr 28, 2014)

Spray rig


----------



## BowHunter89 (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow makes my 4 acre stand seem unsually small...


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 28, 2014)

Big money right there !


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 29, 2014)

Sweet! Keep us updated with pics please!


----------



## Hammock (Apr 29, 2014)

looks like you got it going on!!


----------



## Curly (Apr 29, 2014)

I am waiting until the second week of May.  Corn was planted Saturday and wheat is fully headed out...


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Apr 30, 2014)

What did you do with the extra boxes you cut off the planter. Looks good by the way!


----------



## wacknstack (May 1, 2014)

I'm saving all the extra planter hoppers as spare parts.


----------



## guido5221 (May 22, 2014)

I planted the same time you did. 10 acres row planted, sprayed with Pre-emergent and using electric fence to keep the deer out. Everything seems to be working good.


----------



## Luke0927 (May 23, 2014)

That's going to be a nice field there.  You should see a sunflower field in South Dakota puts GA fields to shame!


----------



## GLS (May 26, 2014)

If I were forced to choose between shooting doves over a 200+ acre production sunflower field in SD or a 20 acre sunflower field planted for dove hunting in Georgia, I think I'd choose the southern field, especially in December-January.  The only thing shameful in the field would be my shooting.


----------



## guido5221 (Jun 2, 2014)

33 days since planting


----------



## nrh0011 (Jun 2, 2014)

What did you spray for weeds with your sunflowers?


----------



## Curly (Jun 3, 2014)

Likely Sparten Charger for pre and Cadre for Post


----------



## guido5221 (Jun 3, 2014)

Dual Magnum and Spartan charge. Didn't need to spray any post emergent.


----------



## wacknstack (Jun 3, 2014)

I also use spartan and dual


----------



## wacknstack (Jun 3, 2014)

All this talk about sunflowers and I had to get out some old pics from my 27 acre field from last year. The pics above are the same field I planted this year. We I had a lot of rain last year it hope they turn out like these 2013 flowers!


----------



## wacknstack (Jun 3, 2014)

*More pics*

Chattahoochee dirt!


----------



## wacknstack (Jun 3, 2014)

*More 2013 pics*

I hope they get up like this again. Pray for rain!


----------



## wacknstack (Jun 3, 2014)

*More 2013 pics*

I hope they get up like this again. Pray for rain!


----------



## hogana (Jun 7, 2014)

Excellent


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 20, 2014)

GLS said:


> If I were forced to choose between shooting doves over a 200+ acre production sunflower field in SD or a 20 acre sunflower field planted for dove hunting in Georgia, I think I'd choose the southern field, especially in December-January.  The only thing shameful in the field would be my shooting.



No pheasant in a GA sun flower field......

Fields coming along nice will be a good stand for dove.


----------



## wacknstack (Jun 21, 2014)

*This years flowers!*

The pics I posted above are last years pics. Here are a few from this years dove field.


----------



## guido5221 (Jun 21, 2014)

Gettin there


----------

